# PGD for Huntington's



## hamstergirl123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi there

Slightly long story - I have no fallopian tubes and a son, after many, many IVF rounds, two ectopics and a miscarriage.

I'd kind of thought that my dramas were over and was thinking about doing another round of IVF to go for a sibling.

However, I've just found out that I'm at risk from Huntington's Disease, which is an incurable genetic condition. 

The person I spoke to at the NHS said I wouldn't get any help with having a second child here (which I knew) but also said I wouldn't be able to get PGD abroad, which tbh sounded a bit suspect as a clinics in Czech Republic, Cyprus and other places seem to offer pgd for genetic conditions (although I haven't seen any that specifically mentioned Huntingdon's).

Has anyone done a PGD for Huntingdon's in an overseas clinic? What was it like? 

I'd rather not find out if I have it myself if I can avoid it.


----------

